# Cheesy Herb Bread



## Filus59602 (Sep 19, 2002)

Cheesy Herb Bread 


Prep Time: 10 min 
Total Time:  15 min 
Serves:  20 

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter or margarine, softened
1 envelope GOOD SEASONS Italian Salad Dressing Mix
1-1/2 cups KRAFT Shredded Mozzarella Cheese
1 loaf French bread, cut in half lengthwise


 MIX butter, salad dressing mix and cheese until well blended.  
SPREAD onto cut surfaces of bread. Place on cookie sheet.  
BROIL 3 to 5 minutes or until cheese mixture is bubbly. Cut into slices.

Tips From the Kraft Kitchens



 Make-Ahead: Prepare as directed except for broiling. Wrap securely in foil; freeze. When ready to serve, remove bread from foil; place on cookie sheet. Bake at 400°F for 35 minutes or until thoroughly heated and cheese mixture is bubbly. No need to thaw before baking.


 A cook on 2/28/2002  
Easy and tasty. I make it with white bread made in my bread maker.


----------

